# good old horror movie are dead and buried so his the music whit it



## deprofundis

Ockay ever notice horror movie had it's golden era , back than the horror movie soundtrack where classical score this was the case for countless film (the shining ect) even before this...

Horror movies and the soundtrack that come whit it were fabuleous, but now i discover they put rap in horror movie in the soundtrack instead of classic may i ask why do they do this?

Rap dosen fit in a horror movie, but horror movie died and weed out into horror drama and it's not the same has the movie i grew up liking.I can admit it still better than the gore and ''torture porn'' film genra.But this said bring on the golden year of horror instead.

Horror movie were original back than, even the one in black and white, and i will repeat myself i miss
classical in nowaday horror movie .

:tiphat:


----------



## k1hodgman

I just miss good Horror in general. I think the last *good* Horror movie that came out was _The Silence of the Lambs_, and that was released in 1991.

_28 Days Later_ was great, but not as good as Lambs. And it doesn't have Classical in it.


----------

